
On Laughter and Dreaming in Pushkin (2017) [pdf] - lermontov
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/spellberg/files/spellberg_laughteranddreaminginpushkin.pdf
======
082349872349872
TIL Tatyana singing about meeting her desire in "My Dream"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSMP9Gs5cSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSMP9Gs5cSQ)
could be considered a very indirect reference to Tatyana Larina's Dream about
Eugene Onegin.

